# 2 Lifetime Premieres for sale



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

I will soon be selling two Premieres. *UPDATE* All sold.

1) 2 tuner with over the air and cable card with standard hard drive (300gb)
2) 4 tuner with 1.5tb drive.

Both have lifetime and come with remotes.

Any offers through here before I craigslist/ebay them?

Rick


----------



## Coblica427 (Dec 2, 2015)

Interested in the four tuner. What model #, what's it coming with, etc. Pictures of condition? Thanks


----------



## siberian3 (Jul 7, 2010)

would you take $200 for the 4 tuner?


----------



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

The four tuner is sold now. Thanks BTW!


----------



## anm (Dec 14, 2015)

How much for the 2 tuner?


----------



## rfryar (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks the interest, all have been sold now.


----------

